# PCV Valve Location???



## EX2Auto. (Sep 11, 2005)

Quick question i need to change my ten year old PCV valve and ive been searchin almost everyweekend under the hood and cant seem to find it anyone ever changed it and located it?


----------



## EX2Auto. (Sep 11, 2005)

woops its on my 95 Altima Gxe stock motor no mods juss a MAF Intake Unit


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

EX2Auto. said:


> woops its on my 95 Altima Gxe stock motor no mods juss a MAF Intake Unit


its almost directly behind the power steering pump attached to a small rectangularish breather box. if it isnt bad and your only complaint is that its 10 yrs old - leave it be. its about a 4 hour job and a pain in the ass.


----------



## EX2Auto. (Sep 11, 2005)

thanks bro it was driving me crazy i'll just leave it be


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

EX2Auto. said:


> thanks bro it was driving me crazy i'll just leave it be


no problem, its a real hassle. especially the older screw in type. ugh. worst place ever to stick a maintenance item.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

dont mean to hijack your thread but looks like its over with. so hey asleep did you get your new motor put in? if so post some piks damit.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mrnoname said:


> dont mean to hijack your thread but looks like its over with. so hey asleep did you get your new motor put in? if so post some piks damit.


ive got it in there, looks about the same as it did before... just a lot cleaner. having power steering pump and a/c compressor problems. i think they might have gotten damaged when the block came apart. anyways, ill post some pics when i get home. i did get some 18's though yesterday. 

















[/threadjack]


----------



## EX2Auto. (Sep 11, 2005)

sweet alty !!!!!! is that that factory spoiler it ? either way looking good


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

thanks.  yeah its the spoiler that came on the se's for 93 and 94. not sure about 95 but ive never seen it on a newer than 94 alty.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

looking good man. now you need to add some power...lol... get rid of NOS get boost.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mrnoname said:


> looking good man. now you need to add some power...lol... get rid of NOS get boost.


no need for boost for my daily driver. im getting my 13 second pass this month. i got a 14.1 last month during 105 degree weather. ill be much faster in sub 80's or low 90's.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

i just love the sound of boost. whistle and spit. :hal:


----------

